# Kissy is shaking after eating!



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I have noticed that since yesterday Kissy has been shaking 20-30 minutes after lunch and dinner. At first I thought she might be cold b/c she had a haircut recently but it is evident that its only after eating. I did some research and this is one of the signs of a liver shunt. I am so scared this might be her liver or a shunt! I'll be calling the vet tomorrow morning to get her in for tests ASAP. 

Has anyone else experienced this? Please keep us in your thoughts/prayers!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I really have no idea, but I hope she's OK. Any changes to her food?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - just read this. I have no idea what it could be but hoping someone will chime in. I she shaking all over or part of her? Take a video to show your vet. I'm praying she's okay.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Maglily said:


> I really have no idea, but I hope she's OK. Any changes to her food?


Thanks. No changes in food. She has been refusing the celery in her food though. But Bibu has also been refusing the celery. I've just been removing it because they just dont seem to like it anymore.



Snowbody said:


> Cory - just read this. I have no idea what it could be but hoping someone will chime in. I she shaking all over or part of her? Take a video to show your vet. I'm praying she's okay.


Thanks Sue. She shakes all over. Her shaking is slight and not super noticeable unless you are holding her. That is why I don't think she is cold. Usually when she is cold she shakes noticeably. I know I won't sleep tonight!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers for you and Kissy!! I haven't had any experience with this but I'm sure someone will have some advice. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't offer any help or advice...I just want to say that I am keeping my fingers crossed that there is nothing seriously wrong with dear Kissy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your vet will have to do a complete physical and bloodwork to figure out what is causing Kissy's shaking. It could be any number of things.

There is a condition called White Shaker Dog that effects Maltese that should be considered.

White Shaker Syndrome - Page 1


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  Does it look like white shaker dog syndrome?

Marj- you and I posted at the same time!


here's some sample videos:










Can be controlled with steroids- i hope Kissy is okay, please keep us posted...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Shaking could also be a sign of pain. Paws crossed its nothing serious!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

lmillette said:


> Prayers for you and Kissy!! I haven't had any experience with this but I'm sure someone will have some advice. Please keep us posted.


Thanks, Lindsay. I will keep you posted indeed.



Sylie said:


> I can't offer any help or advice...I just want to say that I am keeping my fingers crossed that there is nothing seriously wrong with dear Kissy.


Thanks, Sylvia. I do really hope its nothing serious too!



Ladysmom said:


> Your vet will have to do a complete physical and bloodwork to figure out what is causing Kissy's shaking. It could be any number of things.
> 
> There is a condition called White Shaker Dog that effects Maltese that should be considered.
> 
> White Shaker Syndrome - Page 1


Thanks, Marj. I had never really heard of this condition but it will be definitely something to discuss with the vet. I do read that it is hard to diagnose too...oh my!



hoaloha said:


> Oh no  Does it look like white shaker dog syndrome?
> 
> Marj- you and I posted at the same time!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marisa. The trembling isn't that bad as I see in the videos but it could just be beginning and mild. She is able to walk and do everything else perfectly fine while she shakes though. I guess I'll have to see what the tests say.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Shaking could also be a sign of pain. Paws crossed its nothing serious!


That is what I thought too. I know when Bibu had his back problems he shook like crazy. His shaking was really evident though. Kissy's shaking is slight and almost unnoticeable to the eye. You can really only see/feel it when you hold her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Check with your vet and try some baby simethicone drops right before the meal. Sounds like she's gassy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> Check with your vet and try some baby simethicone drops right before the meal. Sounds like she's gassy.


Wouldn't that be nice? Hoping that's it. I think they're called Mylicon and comes in liquid with a dropper.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Could it be a fever? I know that recently when Vanilla was ill from the Wellness food she ate she had a fever and would tremble.
Hoping it's nothing .
Hugs,
Jenna~


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Kissy isn't feeling well. I don't think its White Shaker Dog Syndrome. My Zoe has it occasionally and it only happens when they are anxious or nervous. If you have a thermometer and feel comfortable taking her temperature you should because she may be running a fever. Just in case you do a normal temperature should be 101 at most 102.5. 

The only other thing is maybe its something in the food since your saying she won't eat the celery lately. I sure hope its nothing serious and please keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

jmm said:


> Check with your vet and try some baby simethicone drops right before the meal. Sounds like she's gassy.


Now that I had never thought about. Now that I think about it, she has always had little burps here and there after eating. Linking the two things makes me thing that gas might be the issue here. I'm going to have the vet see her and see if he thinks it might be necessary to run tests anyways. I'm going to discuss the gas issue with him for sure. Thanks! :thumbsup:



Snowbody said:


> Wouldn't that be nice? Hoping that's it. I think they're called Mylicon and comes in liquid with a dropper.


It would be great if that was it! I checked out the product and I'm going to buy it if the vet thinks that will work out. :thumbsup:



poochie2 said:


> Could it be a fever? I know that recently when Vanilla was ill from the Wellness food she ate she had a fever and would tremble.
> Hoping it's nothing .
> Hugs,
> Jenna~


I don't think its a fever. I haven't checked her with a thermometer but her nose and ears seem to be at a normal temperature. I'm going to try to get her in to the vet tomorrow and I'll make sure he checks that.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sorry to hear that Kissy isn't feeling well. I don't think its White Shaker Dog Syndrome. My Zoe has it occasionally and it only happens when they are anxious or nervous. If you have a thermometer and feel comfortable taking her temperature you should because she may be running a fever. Just in case you do a normal temperature should be 101 at most 102.5.
> 
> The only other thing is maybe its something in the food since your saying she won't eat the celery lately. I sure hope its nothing serious and please keep us posted. Good luck.


Yesh, she has been refusing the celery. She wants to tilt the bowl over with her nose. I'm going to try to feed her a really simple meal tomorrow and see if I notice any changes too. Keep you posted!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope Kissy is ok~ Does kissy need to use the bathroom? Once, Max shook like crazy and it was because he wanted to go number 2!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I will be keeping Kissy in my prayers! 

Cozette has irritable bowel syndrome and when she has a flare-up, she shakes after eating. That's usually the first sign that the flare-up is starting. As others have mentioned, shaking can be indicative of pain, which it is in Cozette's case. So, although of course there are many possible causes, I did want to reassure you that it could also be something not as serious and more easily treatable than a liver shunt.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cory, I'll be praying for little Kissy. Please let us know when her appointment is.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know you are frightened, but let's not jump to conclusions. Shaking after eating is usually indicative of pain or discomfort which can be due to any number of things. It is wise to let the vet look at her and I suggest a complete blood panel be done..hang in there..your baby will be okay.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did Kissy have the BAT test? If that was ok I would not suspect liver. I had a dog w/liver shunt & he didn't shake as I remember. He did vomit everything!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Ellie had liver disease and she would look sad or depressed after eating. Shaking is usually pain or discomfort.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Marj & Marisa, interesting information on the white shaker dog syndrome. I have never heard of that either. 

Cory, I'm sure Kissy will be fine and it probably some small like clogged gas. Prayers for you both today and let us know how things go with the vet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Cory! Hope your vet is able to find out right away what is causing Kissy to shake. I know you must be so worried, but hopefully it will be something that can be easily treated.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

MaxnMinnie said:


> I hope Kissy is ok~ Does kissy need to use the bathroom? Once, Max shook like crazy and it was because he wanted to go number 2!


Thanks. she has been using the bathroom perfectly fine for number 1 and number 2. Luckily she hads never had problems with that! :thumbsup:



socalyte said:


> I will be keeping Kissy in my prayers!
> 
> Cozette has irritable bowel syndrome and when she has a flare-up, she shakes after eating. That's usually the first sign that the flare-up is starting. As others have mentioned, shaking can be indicative of pain, which it is in Cozette's case. So, although of course there are many possible causes, I did want to reassure you that it could also be something not as serious and more easily treatable than a liver shunt.


IBS is something to consider too. Poor Cozette! I can't imagine how painful it might be for her.  



MoonDog said:


> Cory, I'll be praying for little Kissy. Please let us know when her appointment is.


Thanks! I'm waiting for the vet to get back to me in a bit to see if I can get her in today. Fingers crossed!



aprilb said:


> I know you are frightened, but let's not jump to conclusions. Shaking after eating is usually indicative of pain or discomfort which can be due to any number of things. It is wise to let the vet look at her and I suggest a complete blood panel be done..hang in there..your baby will be okay.:grouphug:


I know, I start going a little nuts when something is just not right with my kids. :blush: I have to stay calm and see what the vet says. I'm definitely going to ask for a blood test. "Breathe, breathe..."



edelweiss said:


> Did Kissy have the BAT test? If that was ok I would not suspect liver. I had a dog w/liver shunt & he didn't shake as I remember. He did vomit everything!


She did have a BAT and her pre prandial was a little elevated but the post prandial was normal. The vet said that many times they can create some extra acid in their stomach when there is no food, hence the slightly elevate pre prandial result. She stressed that the post prandial was the most important and that was well in the normal range. I'm going to ask for another BAT anyways! I want to be safe!



elly said:


> My Ellie had liver disease and she would look sad or depressed after eating. Shaking is usually pain or discomfort.


She doesn't really look depressed but her little eyes do water a bit. I think it might be from the pain she is feeling.



lmillette said:


> Marj & Marisa, interesting information on the white shaker dog syndrome. I have never heard of that either.
> 
> Cory, I'm sure Kissy will be fine and it probably some small like clogged gas. Prayers for you both today and let us know how things go with the vet.


I'm hoping its gas and that we can get it out! Will keep you posted.



Bailey&Me said:


> Sorry to hear that Cory! Hope your vet is able to find out right away what is causing Kissy to shake. I know you must be so worried, but hopefully it will be something that can be easily treated.


Yeah, I'm pretty worried but I try to keep calm. At least she is not acting way out of her normal ways. That would worry me most. I know its not a threatening situation though.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness I'm sorry I didn't see this last night. Please don't panic. You already know she doesn't have a shunt since her ALT's and AST's and BAT came back fine. So breathe. White Shaker Dog Syndrome is not nearly as prevalent as people think and I certainly wouldn't jump to suspect something like that this early on. Usually the first thing you think of with shaking is either pain or anxiety. I'm guessing it may be some mild discomfort due to digestive issues. It may be as simple as gas as Jackie mentioned. Could also be as simple as a bit of Acid Reflux. If it were IBS or IBD I think you would be seeing some other indications such as vomiting and/or diarrhea unless this is just the very beginning stages. Usually vomiting and/or diarrhea is the first thing people notice. But we all know us SM mommy's pick up on things way earlier then the average. As long as she is eating normally, drinking normally, peeing and pooping normally, don't panic. I know...easier said then done. It's so much harder when it's your baby. Let us know what the vet says. :grouphug:

Just curious...what are you feeding?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh my goodness I'm sorry I didn't see this last night. Please don't panic. You already know she doesn't have a shunt since her ALT's and AST's and BAT came back fine. So breathe. White Shaker Dog Syndrome is not nearly as prevalent as people think and I certainly wouldn't jump to suspect something like that this early on. Usually the first thing you think of with shaking is either pain or anxiety. I'm guessing it may be some mild discomfort due to digestive issues. It may be as simple as gas as Jackie mentioned. Could also be as simple as a bit of Acid Reflux. If it were IBS or IBD I think you would be seeing some other indications such as vomiting and/or diarrhea unless this is just the very beginning stages. Usually vomiting and/or diarrhea is the first thing people notice. But we all know us SM mommy's pick up on things way earlier then the average. As long as she is eating normally, drinking normally, peeing and pooping normally, don't panic. I know...easier said then done. It's so much harder when it's your baby. Let us know what the vet says. :grouphug:
> 
> Just curious...what are you feeding?


Crystal, I've had her since the beginning of October and luckily she has never vomited, had a loose stool or shown any changes in her wee wee patterns. The color of her wee wee has also always been the same. I was just worried because I was reading that sometimes when the BAT is done if they have a higher pre-prandial value, even if the post-prandial is normal, it can in some cases possibly be related to the liver. :confused1: 
The vet just called and he can see her at 2:45 today. :chili: I'm going to bring all of her paperwork and previous bloodtests to see if he suggests running a second BAT on her now that she is older. 

I will keep you all updated. Thanks so much for the suggestions and info! This crazy mom :wacko1: really appreciates it! 
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, I for got to mention that I feed both of them Grandma Lucy's Artisan. I switch it up between Lamb and Venison. I can't do Chicken b/c Bibu is allergic to it. They have both been refusing the celery lately. Any idea why that might be? They eat the food but spit out ALL of the green celery pieces as they eat.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Kissy will be ok. Keep us posted..Love to your fluffs! ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- hoping that it's nothing serious and sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Oh yeah, I for got to mention that I feed both of them Grandma Lucy's Artisan. I switch it up between Lamb and Venison. I can't do Chicken b/c Bibu is allergic to it. They have both been refusing the celery lately. Any idea why that might be? They eat the food but spit out ALL of the green celery pieces as they eat.


No idea about the celery and why the are both not wanting to eat it. That is kind of a strange. Wonder if it's a bit stringier/tougher celery in this batch? I know I tend to only want to eat the tender center or heart of the celery.

I love Grandma Lucy's but I'm wondering if perhaps Kissy's system can't handle the raw veggies and fruits. I thought I had remembered reading this is what you had them on. I'm really leaning more towards gas and or reflux then. You only notice it after she eats, right? And for how long after she eats?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

How did the appointnment go with Kissy?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how the vet visit went..If I was a betting woman..my money would be on 'gas' causing discomfort. Maybe adding some probiotics would help if this is the case?
Will check back for update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking to see what the vet said..


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

So we're back from the vet. He is a new vet in town as Kissy, Bibu and I weren't very fond of their old vet. Well, the new vet is just FANTASTIC! He moved here recently with his wife who is from town b/c they're having a baby and he opened his own practice about 2 months ago. He used to work at The University of Minneapolis Vet Hospital. :thumbsup:

He spent almost an hour talking about nutrition with me and how different things affect their little tummies in different ways and the rate at which they eat their food, etc. He is not sold on Hills or anything like that, which I love!

He took a look at her BAT that was done in the past and he said he would not worry about it being a shunt at all. He said she might have some difficulty in processing her food and that high level protein and raw food can be affecting this. He said that most probably he tummy creates acid much more than other dogs causing the pre-prandial values to be high. He said that is something we can fix with a proper and balanced nutrition and more frequent small portion feeding. So, he will get in contact with the nutritionist at the University of Minneapolis and share Kissy's tests. He wants to get her on a proper balanced diet to help her acid and in turn help her liver. I told him I didn't want to go with any major brands and he said that the nutritionist there would prepare a balanced plan for Kissy. :thumbsup:

He also suggested in the meantime to put a larger object in her bowl so that it would cause her to "work" for her food and not gobble it up so fast. Aside from proper nutrition, eating more slowly could possibly help with the digestion and possible gas. Once he gets the diet from the nutritionist he will share it with me and we will try that. He also suggested the Simethicone drops in the meantime too. He said if her trembling is slight it might be some discomfort in the digestion or gas, as some of you suggested. 

He didn't think it was necessary to run any bloodwork at the moment as he wants to observe her progress. All of her vitals are just fine and her stool is too. So, it will be a week or two of observation and I will try these little things out and see what happens.

The bad news is......he shared that she has LP in both hind legs!!!!! :blink:
Left leg is grade 2/3 and right leg is grade 1. This has made me sooooo freaked out and sad. However, he is not up for doing surgery unless it is absolutely necessary. Since I live in a small town, we don't have means for acquatherapy here. :angry: I think I'm going to buy a kiddie pool and have her swim in it! :HistericalSmiley: 

Out of curiosity, for those of you that have had LP surgery done on your fluff, how much is LP surgery in your area per leg? My vet told me that he charges more or less 550-650 for each leg, depending on the severity and work that needs to be done. It sounded fairly inexpensive to me.

Thanks again for your concern!!! Everything you all shared made out visit a more interesting and informative one. He was surprised I knew so much and I said no, not me, Kissy's aunts on SM know it all! :thumbsup: I told him about SM and he was surprised something like that existed but was indeed happy to hear about the information sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Cory - sounds like good news and best case scenario!! Your vet sounds terrific. Just what I would look for so I think you're in good hands. It bet it might be acid and gas pressure. Hoping the drops work...they're in the infant section. Sorry about the LP but really if she shows no symptoms at all I wouldn't be that worried. Does she jump up and down on furniture and stairs? You might want to curtail that a bit but if she doesn't limp at all I wouldn't be that worried. Happy you got good news -- certainly ions away from being a shunt


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy it's good news about Kissy.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cory, this is really good news!!! It sounds like this new Vet is wonderful! Don't even think about the LP right now. Maybe one day something will need to be done but right now, just know that little Kissy is in good hands. :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear the shaking issue isn't anything serious!! Sounds like a great vet. I'm sure these little changes will help.

Sorry to hear about her having LP in both legs. I know "Sammies Mom" Kandis went through an LP surgery with Sammie recently and I'm sure she has information for you. You can also use the search function here on SM and you will find a ton of info on it. But like Sue said, if she isn't showing any signs it is probably ok for now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy to hear it isn't serious..know how relieved you must be..:wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:thumbsup::chili: Cory, that is so reassuring!!!! I hope the nutrition plan cures the belly discomfort 

Those prices for LP surgery sound quite inexpensive compared to other people's prices but it does depend on your location, if its an orthopedic surgeon, and what TYPE of surgical correction is being done. In general, it seems like the bigger cities have bigger prices (ie. 2000-3000 per leg). If she is completely asymptomatic, I wouldn't worry too much. You can put her on glucosamine and chondroitin if your vet agrees as well. I'd save some money in case she ever needs surgery, and even then, there is a good prognosis.

Btw, I'm glad you found a nice vet!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this but so happy it isn't anything too serious. Sorry about the LP...hopefully that will stay in check.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank god its nothing serious. That is really great that you now have a vet that you like and feel comfortable with. It really is very hard to find a good one that you trust. Hope Kissy continues to feel better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Good news! I'm so happy to hear that AND that it sounds like you've got a really great vet there. If you want to try something a bit more holistic while waiting for the nutritionist, you could use some of Animal Essentials Ginger mint about 15 minutes before she eats and then again after if she starts to show signs of distress again. And maybe a food with fewer ingredients. 

As for the LP surgery, that sounds beyond reasonable. But I've heard horror stories of why you should go to an orthopedic surgeon vs. letting a general vet do the surgery. If Kissy isn't showing any signs of pain, not hopping or skipping, then the general rule of thought is to not do the surgery. Arthritis developing from the surgery itself could be more painful. There are some exercises you can do to help strengthen the muscles and then use a really good glucosamine and chondorytin supplement would also help.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Have been away for a few days and am just seeing this post. Thank goodness its nothing serious. Chloe sending her buddy lots of wet kisses!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

As far as your ? about LP. Our gen vet was same as yours. But with a really small dog, I wanted a specialist that has worked on the tiny bones involved in LP and tendons everyday. Should you see signs of skipping, limping, leg lifting usually when they pick up speed, I would get a total evaluation, with x-rays of legs and hips by a boarded Ortho specialist. A boarded Orthopedic surgeon charges approx 2,600-3,000 in Florida.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so thankful you got good news at the vet (of course, other than the LP news). Also, thankful you like your new vet, that is very important. Keep us posted on how things are going with the nutritionist.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Cory, I am so relieved that you have found a good vet who actually knows about nutrition. Kissy is in good hands...yours and your vet's. LP doesn't need to be a horror story...I hope that Kissy will be fine without surgery. Sending you, Bibu and little Kissy lots of MiMi kisses.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so glad Kissy is okay! I'm sorry about her LP, though  I wish this problem could be bred out of our babies.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad Kissy is ok  btw you're vet sounds awesome!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad Kissy is ok


----------

